# best splitters and amps for 6 tv's



## akron05 (Dec 14, 2005)

I am running cable through my house and wish to bring an OTA signal to 6 TV's. What is the best equipment to use for amplifying and splitting the signal - brand-wise and etc, that would minimize noise and keep a useable signal (close to or equal to original strength) for 6 TV's?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

How long are all the runs?
Are they all going to be split from the same spot?
Or is going to be multiple splits in the path ?
Is power available in some of the locations where there will be splits?


----------



## akron05 (Dec 14, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> How long are all the runs?
> Are they all going to be split from the same spot?
> Or is going to be multiple splits in the path ?
> Is power available in some of the locations where there will be splits?


Power is available in most areas but I'd prefer, although not require, everything to be split from one spot since it's a total new wire. I'm replacing the haphazard RG-59 network with a more streamlined RG-6. The runs will be basically the length of 2 stories plus maybe 10 feet at the longest, so maybe 30 feet?


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

See if you can find a six-way splitter with balanced outputs, otherwise two outputs will be -7dB and the other 4 will be -12dB. Balanced should be about -9dB on all outputs.

A Winegard HDP-269 should compensate for those losses with a little boost for line loss ( it has 12dB amplification and is highly resistant to overload).

The amp mounts at the antenna and the power pack goes before the splitter.

If you aren't too close to the towers you can go with a higher power Winegard or Channel Master pre-amp (25-30 dB).


----------



## akron05 (Dec 14, 2005)

Here's a quick question:

Just for an example, if you're ~ 20 mi from the towers for the most part, would you get better reception with an attic mounted CM 4228 (for example), or an outdoor-mounted Winegard SharpShooter type antenna that's "pretty" but low-gain?

And do you have a diagram of how you'd set up the amplifier and the power pack? I've always relied on having an antenna already on the roof - in my new home I have to do it myself!


----------



## oljim (Aug 6, 2002)

I would never put an ant in the attic and never get a over priced ant like the Sharpshooter. Get the 4228 try it without amp, add one it needed.


----------



## akron05 (Dec 14, 2005)

oljim said:


> I would never put an ant in the attic and never get a over priced ant like the Sharpshooter. Get the 4228 try it without amp, add one it needed.


The wife won't allow it on the roof because we're in a townhome development, and we'll "stick out like a sore thumb."

Not to mention the HOA will *****, piss, and moan about it.


----------

